# Fisher MM2 8 V plow 8 1/2' plus add on wings For Sale --- What is it worth ?



## joea47 (Dec 18, 2008)

I traded in my truck and kept the plow and hand held controller (mounts and wiring not removed prior to trade). I think the plow is approximately a 2005 however I added the intensifier lights so it looks a bit newer. Works and plows fine, has a bit of rust here and there including one small hole about the size of a quarter in the blade. Has add on wings that make it another foot of so wider. I plan to sell this fall, any ideas what it is worth ?


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

@JFon101231 ???


----------



## chrisf250 (Sep 22, 2011)

1k


----------



## JFon101231 (Dec 5, 2008)

My personal opinion:
From what I have seen, the 9.5's seem to hold their value pretty well if clean, but the 8.5's are worth less than a similar straight HD, presumably because the controller and wiring is a bit expensive and/or people are scared of "older V plows" even though they are solidly reliable. I know there is a pretty clean plow only posted near me for $1500 for at least a few weeks maybe longer (acknowledging its summer time).

Your controller is the original mode style, not the newer 9 button, but at least you have it. For most people, the buyers wings take away value. I'd say plow and controller would probably sell for around $1200-1300 give or take in the Fall.


----------

